# Corsair Hydro H100i GTX zur Not auch mit Kabelbinder?



## takesnow (13. Februar 2016)

Heyho! 

hab dann heute mal meine bekommen... Dann ist mir aufgefallen,dass zwar Löcher in meinem Gehäuse dafür sind... Es aber die gewindeschrauben in der Form nicht gibt 

Raidmax Cobra Z wäre das Gehäuse! 

Wollte mit dem Einbau eig warten bis das Spec Alpha Gehäuse von Corsair auf den Markt kommt, damit ich dort komplett neu verbauen kann... 

Da sich nun aber meine Luftkühlung verabschiedet hat & ich keine Möglichkeit habe, schnell nen neuen aufzutreiben für meinen 4790k mit 5,14Ghz...hab ich ein Problem...

Ist es denn zur Überbrückung möglich,die WaKü mit Kabelbindern festzumachen bis ich Ersatz habe? Klingt doof,iss aber so 

Ernstgemeinte Meinungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht!
Not macht eben doch erfinderisch 


Liebste Grüße!


----------



## FabianHD (13. Februar 2016)

Die Gewinde sind doch im Radiator. Denke mal Corsair hat passende Schrauben mitgeliefert. Da kannst du einfach den Radiator an die richtige Stelle halten und am Gehäuse festschrauben (Schrauben durch die Bohrungen im Gehäuse in den Radiator.


----------



## Ryle (13. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube bei dem Case ist der Abstand von Deckel zum Mainboard Tray zu gering und deswegen muss er ihn mit Offset befestigen wodurch dann eventuell die Lochungen nicht mehr passen. Prinzipiell kannst du den Radiator da reinklemmen wie du willst. 4790k mit 5,14Ghz klingt übrigens nicht sehr realistisch


----------



## Combi (13. Februar 2016)

4790k mit lukü auf 5,1ghz...ja ne is klar...
aber die 6 verbauten gtx titanx machen soweit keine probleme,hä?dann is ja gut.

troll ,troll dich!

ne cpu unter luft höher übertakten als die profis,aber nichtmal wissen,wie man ne flüssigkeitskühlung in nem tower einbaut.
nimm kabelbinder,schrauben oder sekundenkleber...hält alles.nieten gehen auch!
man kann nen radi auch mit nur 2 schrauben provi anschrauben.hab ich in meinem lan-pc auch so gehabt.reicht.und 2 passende schrauben
hat jeder irgendwo rumfliegen.oder hast du den monster-übertakter-super-duper-ultraburner-mega-heftiger-general-pc fertig so gekauft?!


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Februar 2016)

5,1ghz mitm 4790k?
bekomm ich auch hin mit 1,375v... habs mal spaseshalber getestet aber ich hab schone absolute top cpu... wenn du ned vcore prpgelst ohne ende kann ichs nedso wirklich glaubn... n screenshot wäre nice

und 2 schraubn reichn zur not... kabelbinder wäre micht mein favorit...aber solangs hält


----------

